# ilegal or not ?



## kenmilsom (Jan 11, 2008)

I was reading about someone who wanted to install mac over xp.He was told it is ilegal and may be sued from mac.
In my opinion,if you buy software ....any software.You do with it what you like.YOU OWN THAT DISK AND ANYTHING ON IT.YOU PAID FOR IT IT IS YOURS.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

When you use software, you agree to the End User License Agreement (EULA). If you do not agree, then you can't legally use the software.

According to the EULA for Mac OS, you can only legally use it on apple-labeled computers.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

^^^ he is 100% correct.. but some exceptions can be made.... 
but not for a home user


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

dannyn said:


> ^^^ he is 100% correct.. but some exceptions can be made....
> but not for a home user


No, there are no exceptions in law and EULAs.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/11/itablet_tablet_mac/
there is a mac tablet pc for sale that isnt made by apple... and if it wasnt an exception to the rule they would already be shut down.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

dannyn said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/11/itablet_tablet_mac/
> there is a mac tablet pc for sale that isnt made by apple... and if it wasnt an exception to the rule they would already be shut down.


Theoretically, after-market modifications to an Apple-branded computer would not violate the EULA, however I _guarantee_ those modifications void the warranty, and may well violate what is contemplated in the EULA.

What is being offered in the link you provide is after-market modifications, not a product offered by Apple.

In any case, I don't think that is what was being asked about. I assure you that whatever non-Apple-branded computer this person wants to install the Apple OS on is not what would fall in line with the EULA. Apple may or may not sue an individual for such use of its OS. But it certainaly _can_.

A person _can_ shoplift from Wal Mart. But I wouldn't recommend it. Trust me on this. I represent a large number of people who attempt just that on a daily basis. Wal Mart _always_ prosecutes, and sends people to represent its interests in _every_ case. I wouldn't take a chance that Apple wouldn't do the same.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

ok.. yes i understand fully that if you install it on a home pc it will be against the eula.. but i don't know about the link i provided... but i am not doubting what you say.


----------



## kenmilsom (Jan 11, 2008)

IF I BUY SOMETHING THEN I OWN IT ... 
JUST LIKE A TV OR A CAR ECT...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

kenmilsom said:


> IF I BUY SOMETHING THEN I OWN IT ...
> JUST LIKE A TV OR A CAR ECT...


Are you 5 or something? Why all the shouting?
Yes you own the car, but you can't do "whatever" with it.
Example: parking it on your front lawn may be against the law in the state/city/town you live in.


----------



## kenmilsom (Jan 11, 2008)

Right.if I owned a car and the section and the law said it was not allowed on the lawn.I would still park the car on that lawn,because I own it ,,it is mine.
As with software and dvd's for that matter..I own what I have paid for.I can put mac over xp on my computer that i own..It is my stuff.I can do with it what I like.
The same with file sharing....if I want to share my games.movies ect,that I paid for .....I can ...because they are mine ..I paid for them..
These laws are unlawfull !!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

no... 
how would you like it if you just spend 15,000$ in a recording studio and someone bought one record fro $11.95 and said "its myne i can do what i want" and that person transfered your cd to everyone who wanted to buy one. 
You spent: $15000
You Made: $11.95
dosent break even...
i think this has gotten out of hand and should be closed by a mod.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

kenmilsom said:


> IF I BUY SOMETHING THEN I OWN IT ...
> JUST LIKE A TV OR A CAR ECT...


Yes, if you buy something, you own it. But software is not for sale. It is owned by the creators. You only bought a license for temporary use of certain files and the files themselves do not belong to you. All you own is the plastic that the CD is made of. You are renting the contents of the CD.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

We're not the ones to be complaining to......


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kenmilsom said:


> These laws are unlawfull !!


Whether we agree with them or not is beside the point.
As of NOW, they are the law and by breaking them you can be prosecuted.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

kenmilsom said:


> Right.if I owned a car and the section and the law said it was not allowed on the lawn.I would still park the car on that lawn,because I own it ,,it is mine.
> As with software and dvd's for that matter..I own what I have paid for.I can put mac over xp on my computer that i own..It is my stuff.I can do with it what I like.
> The same with file sharing....if I want to share my games.movies ect,that I paid for .....I can ...because they are mine ..I paid for them..
> These laws are unlawfull !!


Have fun in jail, because I know that's where you're headed someday with that attitude.

"I own a gun, I'm allowed to shoot and kill people with my gun because I own it"

That's basically your train of thought. Grow up and realize that in the real world there are rules you must follow, and if you break them you will have to pay whatever the consequence is.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> Yes, if you buy something, you own it. But software is not for sale. It is owned by the creators. You only bought a license for temporary use of certain files and the files themselves do not belong to you. All you own is the plastic that the CD is made of. You are renting the contents of the CD.


Yeah, that's the gist of it.

What one is _really_ buying is the right to install and use said software, _not_ the ownership of the software itself. The person to whom you are responding does not understand the difference between intellectual property and physical property. So be it.


----------

